# Looking for a little help or advice...



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2011)

What's best for milling wide, clear, straight walnut logs?

I've got at least three that are (based on the look and my experience) straight grain, average about 20 inches in diameter, and are 6'6" long.

We're trying to mill for a combination of purposes:

1) Get yummy/beautiful wood for some furniture (these parts of the tree would probably be for sides, turning stock, and dimension lumber)

2) Have stock for re-sawing at a later date

3) Material for sale to recoup the moving and milling costs (and maybe some extra for new toys!)

We figure about ~600 bd ft (give or take) in these logs.

Our current plan is still nebulous, but involves several flitches through the middle of the sawlogs, and through-and-through sawn planks (5/4? 4/4?) from the sides of the logs.

I'm starting to wonder, however, if other options are more attractive...

Is quarter sawing a bad idea? A good idea? A risky idea? Hmmm...

Advice appreciated!

Best,

Dan


----------



## Daren (Nov 30, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Is quarter sawing a bad idea?



In my opinion, yes it's a bad idea. Walnut is most attractive flat sawn. And 1/4 sawing there is a high waste factor.

(I am also replying to another thread of yours with more info)

.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## phinds (Nov 30, 2011)

I strongly agree w/ Daren. There are woods that are great when QS, but walnut is NOT one of them.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2011)

I often quarter saw the edges of my walnut, depending on from where in the log the board will come. Sometimes rift saw the edges as well. 








































































:wacko1:




.


----------



## esmith (Dec 5, 2011)

I think you are a little high on the BF. Probably more like 350-400.

Grain can be more interesting flat-sawn. Here in CA I come across a lot of fiddleback logs. The figure show 10 times better quarter-sawn. Many times the figure will not show at all flat-sawn.


----------



## phinds (Dec 5, 2011)

I see so little fiddleback walnut that it didn't even occur to me, but you're right of course.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2011)

esmith said:


> I think you are a little high on the BF. Probably more like 350-400.
> 
> Grain can be more interesting flat-sawn. Here in CA I come across a lot of fiddleback logs. The figure show 10 times better quarter-sawn. Many times the figure will not show at all flat-sawn.



Hi, and thanks for the input:

Two questions... 1) regarding board footage. Based on my calcs with doyle scale and the measured dimensions, I came out with about 600-700 bft in the butt logs and another 100 (plus or minus) in the crotch pieces. I tried to be conservative... But then again, my experience is limited, so we'll find out!! (Like Christmas!).

2) How would we go about determining if there is any figure to any of this wood?


----------



## Daren (Dec 5, 2011)

Daniel said:


> 1) regarding board footage. Based on my calcs with doyle scale and the measured dimensions, I came out with about 600-700 bft in the butt logs ...
> 
> 2) How would we go about determining if there is any figure to any of this wood?



1) http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_volume (I came up with the same numbers esmith did based on your description)

2)  I knew that would get the newbie (no offense Dan, it's not a bad word or slam to you) excited to hear fiddleback...The logs you showed will have figure in the crotches, how much is a crapshoot, those butt logs are going to be straight grained. (just from me eyeballing the pictures, having milled 1000's of walnut logs ) 
But in the future there are indicators of figure to look for like ripples in the bark, better yet peel back the bark and you should see ripples in the wood underneath, like this maple I milled.






In the east where you live (and midwest where I live) curly walnut is a ''one in a million'' type deal, literally you could saw a million walnut logs before you ever found a curly one (or, fingers crossed for you, luck into one early on...then mill a million more before you found another) The *species*/age/growing conditions of walnut esmith deals with is more prone to figured butt logs (yes I'm jealous :yes:), while I say more prone I did not say ''common'' because they are not and the lumber does fetch a premium.





.


----------



## Daren (Dec 5, 2011)

esmith said:


> Here in CA I come across a lot of fiddleback logs. The figure show 10 times better quarter-sawn.



Yep like Paul said, ''I see so little fiddleback walnut that it didn't even occur to me, but you're right of course.'' The last fiddle back walnut I milled was 4(?) years ago...I have milled a few thousand walnut logs since, nothing but straight grain. I love walnut, even straight grain...but that log (not mine, cut it for another guy-from his yard) was some of the prettiest lumber I have ever seen. Ironically it was too small IMO to 1/4 saw and it did show very good figure throughout flat saw, but may have been even more dazzling 1/4 sawn (?)


.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Daren and ESmith...

Re: the woodweb calcs, I used those as well, but input the exact dimensions and got higher numbers... it's irrelevant, really... the truth will be in the sawing, which will happen in approx. 2 weeks... I will report back with figures when they're available. 

Regarding the fiddleback and other potential figures: First of all, I wear the "noob badge" with pride! 

If it were not for us noobs, you pros would have no one to teach! :)

Honestly, though, I expect little or no figure from any of the wood except the crotch material and one log that has a couple of large limbs (I'm hoping that they are not just knots, and instead will impart some nice grain to the wood). I'd be super surprised (and pleased!) if there were some good figure... but I am not expecting anything. Just wondering how to tell before sawing. My dad's a lot more experienced with figured wood and he pretty much agrees with the general assessment: Butt logs = straight grain, crotch wood = figured grain.

I'm assuming that the walnut species that ESmith deals with is Claro?

Regardless, you'll all see pics when the wood comes off the mill.

Cheers and thanks for all the (patient) feedback and input!


----------



## Daren (Dec 5, 2011)

Daniel said:


> If it were not for us noobs, you pros would have no one to teach! :)
> 
> Regardless, you'll all see pics when the wood comes off the mill.



....Nope, and when it comes to noobs I was one, *big time*, when I got into this. I learned everything I could from forums just like this (and I am still learning too, don't think I am not) I think I can speak for all the sawyers/others here when I say we are more than willing to help anyone. That is why we put this forum together, to share info. Like I said, no offense, just messing with you, but you seem to have gotten that. 

Oh yea, we like pictures for sure.


.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2011)

Indeed!


----------



## esmith (Dec 5, 2011)

I deal with about 30/70 Claro/Black. Almost everything from the West Coast is being called Claro now days.

Based on color alone, I would call this one Claro.

[attachment=513]


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2011)

That's purty. Based on the ripple texture, I would say that your saw is dull, though...





:wacko1:

Kidding! KIDDING!!!


----------

